

Pirate Bay Co-Founder Peter Sunde Arrested - ferno
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-peter-sunde-arrested-sweden-140531/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826915)

